# VW Convertible Electric Toy Car



## 3_Spider (Dec 5, 2006)

I purchased a VW Convertible electric car for my son about 12 years ago. The car carries a small child, and is in great condition. I figure there must be a collector out there that may help me identify it. I have taken pictures which I can e-mail.


----------



## Naz53 (Dec 2, 2001)

*Vw*

Hello,
Is it plastic or metal? Peg Perego made a big plastic ride on model called the magica it was noramally white early on & yellow later on before discontinued (could seat 2 children). There is also a smaller metal one out that only holds one child, I can't remember who the manufacturer was but I have one at home, I'll look at it tonight (this one you can usually find on ebay also from time to time.) Hope this helps from a fellow VW bug enthusiast.
Shaun N.


----------

